
Google is encrypting search globally. That’s bad for the NSA and China’s censors - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/03/12/google-is-encrypting-search-worldwide-thats-bad-for-the-nsa-and-china/?tid=pm_pop
======
Golddisk
Would this protect the NSA from stealing the data before it's encrypted
though? Through their Turbine project?

